# Motor Vehicle Accident Records



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

Quick question for the knowledge base here. I bumped mirrors with some lady about 2 years ago. At accident she informed me she was going to fill out the MA accident form and send it in the RMV / police / insurance etc.

I read the form and it said do not submit if less than $1,000 (no damage, only a mirror that folded back) so i did not submit it.

If i request a copy of my DL form the RMV will it tell me if the accident was ever reported?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

OP, please go to the following site where you can look up your drivers history in MA:

www.wedontgiveafuckaboutyourpettyissues.com


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Am I the only one tried to see if that site really exist?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Am I the only one tried to see if that site really exist?


Probably


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Am I the only one tried to see if that site really exist?


I did...........


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Am I the only one tried to see if that site really exist?


I did too, April Fools.


----------

